# Features



## CmN (26. Februar 2008)

Meine Frage lautet: Ist die aktuelle Blasc Version "Feature-Complet" oder kommen noch über die Betazeit noch Features, die gerade noch zu buggy sind um sie extern zu testen?

Zusätzlich würde ich gerne noch ein paar Sachen vorschlagen

Mybuffed:
-Bosskills sollten auch automatisch gebloggt werden. 

Blasc:

-Filterung von privaten Servern
-PvP Statistiken: Kills/Deaths und Siege/Niederlagen insgesamt und pro Spiel (=Durchschnitt). Zusätzlich wie viel Honor man hat und wie viel Honor man pro Spiel erhält. Bei Arena könnte man noch Arena-Teams mit Wertung hinzufügen.

Siehe Bild (=Beispiel)(Werte sind ausgedacht)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2008)

CmN schrieb:


> Meine Frage lautet: Ist die aktuelle Blasc Version "Feature-Complet" oder kommen noch über die Betazeit noch Features, die gerade noch zu buggy sind um sie extern zu testen?



Die aktuelle Beta-Version beinhaltet die kommenden Features. Für weitere gibts natürlich die geheime Liste. *g*




> Zusätzlich würde ich gerne noch ein paar Sachen vorschlagen
> 
> Mybuffed:
> -Bosskills sollten auch automatisch gebloggt werden.
> ...



Dafür gibts das Meinungen und Anregungen-Forum. ;-) Ordnung muss sein.



> -Filterung von privaten Servern



Ist schon ewig drin und wird auch des Öfteren mal angepasst - es gibt aber wohl immer irgendwelche Lücken.


----------



## NachtkindFX (27. Februar 2008)

*Frage zum neuen "Gametimetracker"*

Wo wird denn dann die Gametime zu sehen sein?

Habt ihr euch mal überlegt neben der "geloggten" Zeit auch eine /played Zeit anzugeben?

In WoW zumindest währe das Möglich.

Ich benutze Xfire schon ewig und halt auch meine ganze WoWspielzeit über und habe mittlerweile einige Stunden zusammen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Gut, die hohe Zeit jetzt einfach mal übersehen .... habe ähnlich "stark"  Ultima Online gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Fände es schick, wenn man für jeden Char einzeln seine Spielzeit im Banner anzeigen könnte....

Das ist ein super Feature, nur halt etwas spät, deshalb könnte man evtl. auch die Playedzeit eines Chars anzeigen lassen.

Shkarr ( Mein Main ) hat um die 180 Tage played.... währe zumindest eine schicke Angabe im Profil und recht einfach aus zu lesen denk ich.



mfg

Shkarr


----------



## Regnor (27. Februar 2008)

NachtkindFX schrieb:


> *Frage zum neuen "Gametimetracker"*
> 
> Wo wird denn dann die Gametime zu sehen sein?
> 
> ...




Servus, das mit der played Zeit ist sicher eine Idee die man noch umsetzen kann. Dies würde dann aber wohl über den Profiler und nicht über den GameTimeTracker machen. Ich werd das hier mal auf die Liste setzten.

Gruß Matze


----------

